# Normais climatológicas de Bragança



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 21:17)




----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



Muito mais parecida com a normal actual do que aquilo que eu pensava.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 22:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Muito mais parecida com a normal actual do que aquilo que eu pensava.



A média de mínimas de Janeiro até é mais elevada do que a actual, a média das máximas no mês mais quente é mais baixa do que a actualmente verificada.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 22:53)

Os meses que aqueceram mais foram Dezembro, Fevereiro, Março, Julho e Agosto.

Nessa serie o valor médio de precipitação anual é um pouco mais baixo que o da normal 1971-2000.


----------

